# If you was going Blind and what would you do?



## Robert59 (Feb 19, 2021)

Is there services for people that are going blind that have no family or friend's to depend on?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)

Surely you could contact a dr or the health dept could help you find the resources you need.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2021)

When I do I web search on it, all kinds of services come up. Most of them are near where I live so I would think the same thing would apply to you. There are plenty of services in the US. I’m not sure where you live but if you start contacting some of them I’m sure you could get leads.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a friend who's blind due to glaucoma.  Her brother, who's a neighbor also went blind but he can still see some things, way more than she can. She's a senior and she doesn't seem to be able to get as much help as she needs. She does get Meals on Wheels but she could use help cleaning her house and doing laundry. Her money is extremely tight so she can't afford to hire someone. Her brother helps as best he can but he was self employed as a contractor and can no longer work. She is eligible to use Access LInk, which transports disabled people to their doctor appointment. 

As @Keesha mentioned, research what's available in your area. It's also good to talk with people sometimes, even neighbors or acquaintances. BTW I'm partially blind in both eyes but blessedly with both eyes open, I can't tell. If I were to injure or lost the vision in one eye, that would be a problem. Another blessing is the blind spots not changed in several years.


----------



## Jules (Feb 19, 2021)

Just because you read about support doesn’t mean that it’s all that effective.  It’s not easy.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2021)

My husband only has one eye so I know there are services available.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 20, 2021)

If you're alone and in need of help perhaps you could start by contacting the National Federation of the Blind in your state. Here are links to the websites for Michigan and Tennesse

https://www.nfbmi.org/

https://www.nfbtn.org/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2021)

In my area, we have a non-profit group called Aurora that provides some basic help to people that are going blind or deaf.

When my mother started losing her sight due to macular degeneration a representative from Aurora came to her apartment and did an evaluation.  The group provided braille replacement knobs for the stove, a new remote for her television a specialized clock and landline telephone.

They also helped my mother with tips on how to handle her money, medications, prepare meals, etc...

My mother was legally blind but not totally blind so they also offered suggestions about various machines to enlarge print and help her read.

This is a link from the Aurora site for companies that offer products and services to the visually impaired.

http://www.auroraofcny.org/resource...or-people-who-are-blind-or-visually-impaired/

Good luck!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> In my area, we have a non-profit group called Aurora that provides some basic help to people that are going blind or deaf.
> 
> When my mother started losing her sight due to macular degeneration a representative from Aurora came to her apartment and did an evaluation.  The group provided braille replacement knobs for the stove, a new remote for her television a specialized clock and landline telephone.
> 
> ...


I think that is who my mother's best friend used. They came to her home where she lived alone and helped her set up her house so she could live there. She did. She lived a long time and never had to move somewhere else. She did have a cleaning woman come once a week to clean but she was able to do a lot of her own daily chores even as her vision kept getting worse.


----------



## Jules (Feb 20, 2021)

Keesha said:


> My husband only has one eye so I know there are services available.


Keesha, if you have a Canadian list could you post it here or PM me, please.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Keesha, if you have a Canadian list could you post it here or PM me, please.


Absolutely! Here you go! Most of these links are for Ontario.


https://cnib.ca/en/sight-loss-info/blindness/what-blindness?region=gta

Health Canada 

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-ser...sment-accommodations-vision-disabilities.html

Legal blindness - eye physicians and surgeons of Ontario 

https://www.epso.ca/vision-health/general-interest/legal-blindness/

Guide for assessing people with disabilities including blindness 

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-ser...sment-accommodations-vision-disabilities.html

Long term disability for legal blindness 

https://diamondlaw.ca/long-term-disability-for-blindness-or-vision-impairment/amp/

Disability tax credit for blindness in Canada 

https://disabilitycreditcanada.com/disability-tax-credit-eligible-conditions/blindness/

https://www.resolutelegal.ca/winning-disability-benefits-visual-disorders-canada/

Eye prescriptions considered legally blind 

https://rx-safety.com/2019/12/what-eye-prescription-is-considered-legally-blind/

Facts about legal blindness in Canada 

http://glenvaleplayers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Facts-About-Legal-BlindnessLM.pdf


List of opticians and optometrists for people with eye health problems and those with impaired vision 

https://www.southwesthealthline.ca/listServicesDetailed.aspx?id=10383

Canadian Council for the legally blind

https://ccbnational.net/

Services available to sight impaired and legally blind patients in Ontario 

https://www.canadianjournalofophthalmology.ca/article/S0008-4182(06)80055-4/fulltext


----------



## Nathan (Feb 20, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Is there services for people that are going blind that have no family or friend's to depend on?


Yes, the Braille Institute.  https://brailleinstitute.org/
My dad went blind by his early 30s, they trained him how to read Braille(back in the 50s) and how to navigate using the white and red cane.
Later, they trained him further, gave him a "seeing eye dog" named Pebbles, a tan colored Labrador.


----------



## Jules (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks so much, Keesha.  I need to educate myself, just in case.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 20, 2021)

I can't imagine going blind.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks so much, Keesha.  I need to educate myself, just in case.


You’re most welcome Jules.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 21, 2021)

My mother became "legally" blind at the age of 56 and moved in with us.  She could see some, but not to read or drive or  many other normal "sighted" activities. We accessed Lighthouse for the Blind for audio books and the book machines to play them on.  They also have *many services* for visually impaired folks.  I'd check with them in the local area where the services might be needed.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 21, 2021)

I would start clearing junk out of my house that I might trip over. Organizing things so I could find them in the dark. Check into people who can drop in and do cleaning and cooking for you. Get voice operated phone and tv remote. Make sure you have numbers for rides and delivery services. Start closing your eyes for one hour at a time and then address the problems you find in that hour while you can still see.


----------

